# Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?



## Zemo (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob jemand schon Erfahungen mit der oben genannten Rolle gemacht hat?

Will sie mir vielleicht kaufen, um sie zum faulenzen auf Zander zu nutzen.

Was mich abschreckt ist die Karbonkurbel? Ist sowas nicht anfällig, wenn die mal auf den Boden fällt? Kann die Kurbel brechen?

Als andere Alternative hab ich an die Shimano Rarenium gedacht.

Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## H.Christians (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Ich würde die Rarenium nehmen.


----------



## welsfaenger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

warum ? 

kann leider über die MagPro nix genaues sagen, habe sie nur einmal beim freundlichen in der hAND GEHABT. Da machte sie einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Aber merke, Shimano ist immer besser, egal mit was man es vergleicht 

Was sollen die Rollen den kosten ?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ayron (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber merke, Shimano ist immer besser, egal mit was man es vergleicht



Und Einäugige ist der sehende unter den Blinden


----------



## Zemo (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rarenium nehmen.




Warum?

Nur weil Shimano drauf steht?


----------



## Zemo (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> warum ?
> 
> kann leider über die MagPro nix genaues sagen, habe sie nur einmal beim freundlichen in der hAND GEHABT. Da machte sie einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> Aber merke, Shimano ist immer besser, egal mit was man es vergleicht
> ...



Kosten beide um die 150 Euro, wobei die Mitchell ein paar Euros drüber liegt.


----------



## welsfaenger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

beide anschauen und dann selbst entscheiden.
Viele Langzeiterfahrungen mit der mitchell wirste nicht bekommen, die Langzeitqualität einer Rarenium ist nun aber auch nicht der Hit.


----------



## Zemo (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> beide anschauen und dann selbst entscheiden.
> Viele Langzeiterfahrungen mit der mitchell wirste nicht bekommen, die Langzeitqualität einer Rarenium ist nun aber auch nicht der Hit.



Das Problem ist, dass es keine Händler in der Nähe gibt, die Mitchell im Sortiment haben....


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Ich fische die Advanced Mag Pro Extreme in 500 an meine UL Flitsche jetzt eine Saison und bisher ohne Probleme. Viel mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. MMn eine gute Rolle.

Achja...
Pro:
- saubere Schnurverlegung
- geschmeidiger Lauf
- geschmeidige Bremse
- leicht
- "schick" falls das ein Kriterium ist
Contra:
- kein "Berserker" - eher fürs (sehr) Filigrane falls man das an einer UL Combo als Contra nehmen kann 
- wenig Langzeiterfahrungen (muss man die halt selber machen)
- die Metallniete zur arretierung der "Bremsknarre" ist mir am Anfang mal entgegengekommen, lies sich aber leicht wieder einbauen.


----------



## Zemo (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich fische die Advanced Mag Pro Extreme in 500 an meine UL Flitsche jetzt eine Saison und bisher ohne Probleme. Viel mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. MMn eine gute Rolle.
> 
> Achja...
> Pro:
> ...



:vik: Juhu endlich.

Wie schätzt du die Karbonkurbel ein? Hast du keine Angst, dass die leichter bricht, falls die Angel mal hinfällt?


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Zemo schrieb:


> :vik: Juhu endlich.
> 
> Wie schätzt du die Karbonkurbel ein? Hast du keine Angst, dass die leichter bricht, falls die Angel mal hinfällt?


Ne, da mach ich mir keine Gedanken.
Solang man nicht drauftritt sollte das auch gutgehn, hab ich allerdings auch ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ausprobiert ;P


----------



## sbE (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

ich habe auch die 500er zum BaFo-Fischen an einer Yasei Aori. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Rolle. Beim Waten wird sie des öfteren ordentlich gewässert, außerdem geht's damit auch durchs Gehölz, Gestrüp oder steile Böschungen rauf oder runter. Soll heißen die Rolle sieht Dreck und auch mal jede Menge Wasser und macht nach über einem Jahr Gebrauch 0 Zicken....ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner 100€ DAM-Rolle, die ich davor hatte (die hatte nach einem Jahr gleich mehrere Defekte/Eigenarten).

Stand heute würde ich die Rolle nicht mehr hergeben, denn in schwierigem Gelände brauche ich einfach eine zuverlässige Rolle, die IMMER das tut, was ICH will und nicht anders herum....und das ist die Mitchell definitiv.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Zemo schrieb:


> Kosten beide um die 150 Euro, wobei die Mitchell ein paar Euros drüber liegt.



Falsch - die Mag Pro gibt es schon für 99€.

Ich fische u.a die 1000er und bin bisher zufrieden. Allerdings nutze ich sie nicht zum faulenzen sondern an einer Barschrute.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Fische auch die 500 und die 2000 Extrem seid 1 Jahr und bin immer wieder begeistert, grade auch im Salzwasser.#6

Auch andere bauen tolle Rollen nicht nur Shimano.#d

Richtig die Rollen gibt es grad für nen Huni.:q


----------



## Zemo (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Fische auch die 500 und die 2000 Extrem seid 1 Jahr und bin immer wieder begeistert, grade auch im Salzwasser.#6
> 
> Auch andere bauen tolle Rollen nicht nur Shimano.#d
> 
> Richtig die Rollen gibt es grad für nen Huni.:q



Wo gibts die denn für nen 100 ?


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Zemo schrieb:


> Wo gibts die denn für nen 100 ?



Na hier, beim Asphaltmonster im Shop: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/MITCHELL-MAG-PRO-EXTREME


----------



## Zemo (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Na hier, beim Asphaltmonster im Shop: http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/MITCHELL-MAG-PRO-EXTREME



Aber nur auf dem Papier. Bestellen kann man sie nicht |evil:|uhoh:#d

Gibt es irgendwelche günstige Shopalternativen, bei denen man auch bestellen kann?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Nicht Lieferbar?????#t
Wie kommst denn du darauf, habe grad mitte der Woche für einen Freund eine 2000er bekommen.

Hast du andere Info????


----------



## Zemo (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Nicht Lieferbar?????#t
> Wie kommst denn du darauf, habe grad mitte der Woche für einen Freund eine 2000er bekommen.
> 
> Hast du andere Info????



Klick doch mal bitte auf den link, wie ich sehe, steht dort nicht lieferbar?!!! Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## buddah (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

recht groß in rot!! Bei den roten Balken;-)


----------



## Zemo (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



buddah schrieb:


> recht groß in rot!! Bei den roten Balken;-)



?? Und wie soll ich was in den Warenkorb legen und bestellen?


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Hab die Rolle mal beim Händler in der Hand gehabt, hat mit nicht so gefallen, die ganzen verschiedenen Materialien, aus denen da ein eigentlich einteiliges Bauteil zusammengesetzt ist, und die auf schick gemachte, aber mittelschlechte Verarbeitung und was micht am meisten stört ist das: *"Advanced Pro Extreme" *ist scheinbar notwendig das Produkt mit 3 tollen Wörtern aufzubauschen und von der Realität abzulenken...

Ich hab dann eine Rarenium 3000SFA genommen und bin sehr zufrieden.

MfG


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

@Chiforce

Moin Moin, was für eine Realität meinst du denn????

Namen gehören nun mal zu der Werbung dazu, siehe zb. Stella oder etc.

Zum aufbauschen musst du schon konkreter werden und nicht nur einfach Schlagzeilen produzieren.

Wir erliegen alle mehr oder weniger der Werbung, du auch.|kopfkrat


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Ich hab dann eine Rarenium 3000SFA genommen und bin sehr zufrieden.MfG



Das haben viele gemacht, das macht die Rolle nicht besser.

Ja, die Rolle ist ausverkauft. Ich will aber versuchen noch ein paar aufzutreiben.


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> @Chiforce
> 
> Moin Moin, was für eine Realität meinst du denn????
> 
> ...



Die 3 Bauschewörter in dem Namen lassen soetwas doch vermuten, echte Qualität hat es nicht nötig rumzubauschen!

"Stella" ist ein Name, 3 Bauschewörter die "Mitchell Mag" zieren nicht.

Ich erliege Werbung nicht, meistens kann ich nur drüber lachen was sich wieder irgendein Konsortium ausgedacht hat, ich informiere mich was es gibt wenn ich eine konkrete Vorstellung von etwas habe was ich benötige, wäge Kandidaten ab, begutachte diese und das Ergebnis ist dann etwas was meinen Vorstellungen gerecht wird.

Die Realität, die ich meinte ist folgende: die "Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme" Superduper Schwuppdiwup entspricht nicht meinen Erwartungen in den technischen Umsetzungen, das ist ein Günstigbau der glänzen möchte, Pfuschvertusch oder wie man das sonst noch nennen möchte...


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das haben viele gemacht, das macht die Rolle nicht besser.



Wer behauptet denn, das es die besser macht;+
Son blödsinn....... |kopfkrat


----------



## wienermelange (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

@Chiforce
dafür das du die rolle bloß schon mal in der hand gehabt hast bist du schon sehr voreilig diese anhand der verarbeitenden materialien abzustempeln. da könntest du ja auch die mag pro lite nehmen jetzt auch als low ratio variante erhältlich auch eine richtig super rolle.|wavey:
das hauptmaterial bei der extreme ist und bleibt trotzdem eine magnesiumlegierung da wagt sich shimano erst bei dem beiden obersten flagschiffen( stella, vanquish) ran so dementsprechend kaufst du dir die nicht sondern gehst auf ci4 ist doch auch ok aber wenn man sieht wie diese auf einmal nach einiger zeit im kleinanzeigenmarkt der foren angeboten werden sollte man auch bei diesen nicht mehr erwarten.
wenn du auf das carbon ansprichst haben das für die kurbel mitlerweile viele herstellen eingesetzt das sollte also kein problem sein. ok bei der hauptspule um gewicht zu sparen der eingesetzte carbonring wird sich erst auf längere zeit ein urteil bilden lassen dafür gibt es ja noch eine vollwertige alu spule mit dazu#6.
wenn man es überhaupt einen nachteil nennen sollte könnte es auf den ersten blick höchsten sein, dass nach ein paar jahren evtl. wenn überhaupt die farbe am hinten angebrachten kunstoffteil abblättert. dafür hat die extreme im inneren eine titaniumachse was andere nicht haben ob das sein muss oder nicht ist eine andere frage.
was die langzeiterfahrung auf dem weltmarkt angeht ist der große vater der mitchell advanced rollen der hersteller pflueger® und die bauen durchaus schon länger rollen wie shimano#h. du brauchst dir also keine gedanken um die technischen umsetzung machen.
auch daiwa holt stark auf aber auch hier ist es wie bei shimano die guten rollen gehen vielleicht mal ab 210 € los. ansonsten ist es bei shimanorollen so, dass das großzügige spiel den *"guten"* lauf verleiht.
also ich bin schon mit der mitchell mag pro, mag pro lite sowie der shakespeare supreme zufrieden und würde somit allen empfehlen es auf einen versuch mit der extreme ankommen zu lassen gerade bei einem derartiken angebotspreis.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> *"Advanced Pro Extreme" *ist scheinbar notwendig das Produkt mit 3 tollen Wörtern aufzubauschen und von der Realität abzulenken...
> 
> Ich hab dann eine Rarenium 3000SFA genommen und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> MfG



Aber sicher hat Shimano mehr drauf:* Marktschreierische* *Wortkreativität* :m

Generell nämlich..da verkommen ja selbst 08/15 ExcenterPlastebomber Worttechnisch zu P4 Hightech.Wobei es da P1 auch getan hätte,*P* für Peinlich.

Rarenium:
*Ci 4*  (man hätte ja auch Carbonverstärkte Plaste schreiben können)
*Aero Wrap II*
*Easy Maintenace*
*ARC Spule*
*Waterproof Drag*
*Super Stopper II
Dyna Balance
Power Roller
Floating Shaft II
Biogrip*
woooooooow|bigeyes..vorausgesetzt man(n) übersetzt nicht..

Jaja..echte Qualität hat es nicht nötig rumzubauschen.


Und trotzdem nur eine eher durchschnittliche Rolle zum überdurchschnittlichen Preis.Also nix mit rare=selten.Soviel zum Thema *Realität*.
Wer mit ihr zufrieden ist..bitteschön.

Nur nicht vergessen das andere Mütter auch schöne
(Rollen)Töchter haben.Und die überzeugen dann halt durch Leistung und weniger übers Marketing.

Und wer da ernsthaft sagt der Werbung nicht zu erliegen...|rolleyes


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



wienermelange schrieb:


> @Chiforce
> dafür das du die rolle bloß schon mal in der hand gehabt hast bist du schon sehr voreilig diese anhand der verarbeitenden materialien abzustempeln. da könntest du ja auch die mag pro lite nehmen jetzt auch als low ratio variante erhältlich auch eine richtig super rolle.|wavey:
> das hauptmaterial bei der extreme ist und bleibt trotzdem eine magnesiumlegierung da wagt sich shimano erst bei dem beiden obersten flagschiffen( stella, vanquish) ran so dementsprechend kaufst du dir die nicht sondern gehst auf ci4 ist doch auch ok aber wenn man sieht wie diese auf einmal nach einiger zeit im kleinanzeigenmarkt der foren angeboten werden sollte man auch bei diesen nicht mehr erwarten.
> wenn du auf das carbon ansprichst haben das für die kurbel mitlerweile viele herstellen eingesetzt das sollte also kein problem sein. ok bei der hauptspule um gewicht zu sparen der eingesetzte carbonring wird sich erst auf längere zeit ein urteil bilden lassen dafür gibt es ja noch eine vollwertige alu spule mit dazu#6.
> ...



Ich habe sie nicht anhand der Materialien beurteilt, sondern anhand der Verarbeitung und Umsetzung.

Und Magnesiumlegierung hin oder her, wie der Name "Legierung" schon sagt gibts da gewaltige Unterschiede von Hersteller zu Hersteller, evtl ist das was die Mitchell da hat irgendeine Knetlegierung die Druckguss verarbeitbar ist und "lackierfertig" aus der Form kommt; und Shimano könnte eine geschmiedete, CNC-bearbeitete hochfeste Legierung verwenden die 10x fester/elastischer ist...

Das ci4 habe ich bewusst gewählt, ist bei kühlem Wetter angenehmer und ich habe bisher keine Verwindungsprobleme erkennen können.

Die "Titaniumachse"......
obs sein muss, ob nicht, sei mal dahingestellt, auch wieder was für ein Material das wirklich ist, wird bestimmt kein hochbelastbares Ti6Al4V (grade 5) oder Ähnliches sein sondern das Günstigste was man noch grad irgendwie in die Werkstoffklasse "titanium" bringen kann.

(wenn man mal auf http://www.daily-fishing.ru/snasti/reels/mitchell_mag-pro_extreme/ bei den Achsenbildern schaut, sieht die Achse sehr "silbrig" aus, normalerweise ist Titan entweder gräulich oder farbig eloxiert, nur mal als Hinweis)

Und "Langzeiterfahrung auf dem Weltmarkt" ist im Moment günstig herstellen und hochpreisen und teuer verkaufen...
also mache ich mir schon berechtigterweise Sorgen um die Umsetzung.

Bei den Shimanorollen ist im Vergleich weniger mechanisches Spiel und es sind hochwertigere Oberflächen vorhanden und sie werden geölt, und nicht klapperfrei mit Fett vollgepresst, wie bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Und wenn ich die Bohrungen im Rotor sehe, die teilweise die  Verstärkungsrippen treffen, mach ich mir auch wieder Gedanken zur  "Umsetzung" ......#q


----------



## Zemo (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Hier herrscht ja Krieg zwischen Shimano und den Anderen :q:q:q

Spaß beiseite. Ich will mal meine Erfahrungen mit Shimano schildern. 

Ich habe bisher 4 Shimanos gehabt und einige testen können: Nur zwei davon haben mit sofort überzeugt, und eine davon war die Shimano Exage. 
Aber nur, weil ich keine Erwartungen an eine 40 Euro Rolle hatte. Als ich sie ausgepackt habe, dachte ich "ok, nicht schlecht für eine 40 Euro Rolle"

Die zweite Shimano Rolle, die mich überzeugt hat, war die Stella. :q Ja, Ja ich weiß, die kostet auch 500 Euro. Aber bei der Rolle dachte ich echt, WOW. 

Alle anderen Shimanos, viele davon im mittleren Preissegment, konnten mich nicht wirklich überzeugen. 

Dabei waren
Stradic FD
Shimano Technium FC
Stradic ci4
Shimano Symetre

Bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich keiner Shimano mehr eine Chance gebe.  Die Rarenium ist halt interessant, weil sich kaum was wiegt. 

Und zum Marketing:

Jeder Hersteller wirbt doch mit irgendwelchen "Namen", damit sich die Produkte besser verkaufen. Ich glaube, diesen Schuh dürfen sich alle anziehen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

@*Chiforce

Ich glaube langsam du hälst das hier als versteckte Werbeform für xxxxx Rollen am Laufen.

Und du selber bist bist nicht auf Werbung von Shimano abgefahren#t???? ich glaub das nicht mehr.

Man was für Informationen über diese Rollen, schon toll.
*


----------



## Bassattack (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Ob Shimano oder Mitchell besser ist ,liegt im Auge des betrachters.

Ich habe sowol Shimano als auch Mitchell rollen 

Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme das natürlich Baugleich der Pflueger Patriarch spinning reel ist |bigeyes Made in USA,einzige unterschied liegt im detalierten design. Ist jetzt die Pflueger Patriarch ,die in denn USA bei  einigen anglern als the best of the best genannt wird besser als die Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme???|rolleyes

Desweiteren habe ich das vorgänger Model Mitchell mag pro Lite in der Grösse 500 und 1000,das wiederum identisch der Pflueger Supreme XT  ist ,aber sicher sind die meinungen wider unterschiedlich ,die einen sagen Pflueger ist besser als Mitchell 

Dann kommen wir mal zu Shimano ,von shimano habe ich  die Rarenium CI4 2500.

Die Rarenium  mit 199gr  und Mitchell mag pro Lite 500 liegen in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse ,den Kampf  gegen die Shimano Rarenium kann die Mitchell mag pro Lite 500 locker Gewinnen .


Mehr ist eigentlich zu Shimano und Mitchell nicht zu sagen ,ein Kampf zwischen Shimano und|kopfkrat Daiwa |supergri brauchen wir ja nicht machen der eindeutige gewinner #c das könnt ihr euch ja ausdenken.

Ich persönlich würde ja mal gerne sehen wenn die Mitchell advenced Mag pro  Extreme ,nicht Mitchell sondern Shimano Mag pro Rarenium Extreme heissen würde.


Gruss mario


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Bei den Shimanorollen ist im Vergleich weniger mechanisches Spiel und es sind hochwertigere Oberflächen vorhanden und sie werden geölt, und nicht klapperfrei mit Fett vollgepresst, wie bei anderen Herstellern.



Soso,weniger mech.Spiel,hochwertigere Oberflächen.Generell?
Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe....

Ich hatte die Tage mal das Vergnügen div.Shimanos zwecks evtl.Kauf zu begutachten.
*Aernos*-Spiel in der RL Sperre,Gehäuseverwindung grottig,rauher Lauf.Da läuft jede Spro Passion oder Ryobi Oasys besser.Für weitaus weniger Geld.
*Stradic*-Kurbelspiel(!) frisch aus dem Karton,
3x *Rarenium*-davon war genau eine im Lauf akzeptabel.Punktet m.M.n nur übers Gewicht.
*Technium*..lief eindeutig besser als die Rarenium|kopfkrat
Aber so gut oder durchschnittlich gut läuft ne Ryobi Applause
auch.
*Biomaster FB*-es wurde langsam warm ums Herz,mochte allerdings den Griff nicht.Ok,Geschmackssache
*Twin Power Ci 4*..oha,da fing es an,wirklich interessant zu werden.Sauber #6
Sprengte nur leider den Geldbeutel immens 
Ok,dann halt kein Geld in eine Shimano investiert..muss dann am Rad reichen.

Wo Licht ist,ist nämlich auch Schatten:
http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=22310.html
http://www.fishing-web.de/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=1898&sid=74479a40927a5ccdb501ab8cbf792f64
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=73852
http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=33116.html
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253372
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showt...r-doch-lieber-5mal-ne-neue-Rolle-kaufen/page2

 Im Preissegment 40 bis ca.100 € bedeutet Shimano low tech bis max. Durchschnittlich.Richtig gut kostet bei Shimano(aber natürlich auch bei Daiwa) auch richtig gutes Geld!Hightech Zuschlag.Ob man es braucht,lasse ich dahingestellt,jeder so wie er mag und auch kann.Nichts gegen Shimano an sich,nur sollte man auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.
Sie kochen auch nur mit Wasser..manchmal ists sogar nur ein
aufwärmen mit lauwarmen Wasser.

Geölt?Scheint Megateures Öl aus geheimer NASA oder CIA Forschung zu sein?

Mittlerweile liegts nämlich nicht mehr bei.


----------



## Zemo (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Tage mal das Vergnügen div.Shimanos zwecks evtl.Kauf zu begutachten.
> *Aernos*-Spiel in der RL Sperre,Gehäuseverwindung grottig,rauher Lauf.Da läuft jede Spro Passion oder Ryobi Oasys besser.Für weitaus weniger Geld.
> *Stradic*-Kurbelspiel(!) frisch aus dem Karton,
> 3x *Rarenium*-davon war genau eine im Lauf akzeptabel.Punktet m.M.n nur übers Gewicht.
> ...




Das Lustige ist, dass ich ähnliche Erfahrungen wie du gemacht habe. Bisher dachte ich immer, dass ich immer "Montagsmodelle" erwischt habe.

2 Neue Shimanos von mir hatten extrem "Kurbelspiel". 
Bei einer war der Rücklauf defekt, eine andere wiederum lief unter "Belastung" (10 Gramm Blei mit Gummi) schwergängiger, und eine lief wie ne Kaffemühle :m

Von meinen eigenen Shimanos hat mich wirklich nur die Exage überzeugt, weil ich, wie gesagt, keine große Erwartungen hatte.


----------



## Chiforce (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> @*Chiforce
> 
> Ich glaube langsam du hälst das hier als versteckte Werbeform für xxxxx Rollen am Laufen.
> 
> ...




Die Fettschreibung macht das natürlich sehr aussagekräftig....

Einbildung ist auch eine ..... naja lassen wir die Beleidigungen den Anderen, die habens scheinbar nötig.


----------



## sbE (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Können wir unter diesen Thread bitte einen Schlusstrich ziehen? Die Mitchell ist und bleibt eine sehr gute Rolle....und offenbar zieht sie das Interesse der Shimano Fanboys auf sich, die nur halbgare Eindrücke ohne Praxisbezug zum Besten geben können . 

Ich werte das mal als sehr gutes Zeichen.


----------



## geomujo (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Shimano oder Mitchell - Ich für meinen Teil sage Mitchell!

Shimano spart arg mit Kugellagern (in vgl. Preisklasse), drehen bei weitem nicht so weich wie Mitchell Mag Rollen, haben oft schlechtere Bremse und die Gehäuseform passt nicht zu meiner Hand.
Titanachse, Titanschnurlaufröllchen, 10 Lager, Carbon-Kurbel/Spule - findet das mal bei Shimano!

Ich interessiere mich daher auch für die Mitchell MAG PRO EXTREME 200/500/1000. Dazu mal eine Frage an die Leute, die diese schon haben. 
Könnt Ihr mal Angaben darüber machen wie groß die Modelle sind? Also Spulendurchmesser und Kurbellänge. Ich will nämlich nicht ein zuuu kleines Modell kaufen, da meine Hände doch eher etwas größer sind und mir zu kleine Rollen Probleme bereiten. Aber sie soll halt schön leicht sein, irgendwo muss da der Kompromiss liegen.


----------



## Kaka (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Ich fische die 500er Extreme an meiner leichten Spinnrute. Superleicht und läuft tadellos. Bin hochzufrieden. Größe vergleichbar mit einer Shimano 2500er. Die 200er Extreme entspricht dann der 1000er Größe bei Shimano.


----------



## sbE (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass die 500er eine gesunde Größe hat. Nicht zu groß und auf keinen Fall zu klein. Die Rolle macht sich aufgrund ihres geringen Gewichtes perfekt an einer leichten Spinnrute. Für eine ultraleichte Rute würde ich auf die 200er setzen.

Ich selbst setze sie an einer 2,10 m Rute mit 7-13 gr WG ein.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Jo, heute kam auch meine 500er an. 
Sie war anfangs sehr sehr kalt durch den Transport. Deswegen drehte sie zuerst etwas träge. Nach ein paar Stunden im Zimmer und einer Nachölung läuft sie nun.

Eindruck:
Sehr sehr schick, sehr sehr leicht, sehr sehr leichtgängig, sehr genau gearbeitet (kein Eiern). Carbon-Kurbel und Spule wiegen fast nix. Die Größe ist sehr angenehm, kleiner dürfte sie aber nicht sein. Und sie ist schön leise, ob das auch unter Last der fall sein wird werde ich wohl nie herausfinden, da sie für eine UL-Rute gedacht ist.
Das Bremsrädchen könnte ruhig etwas größer sein.

Dennoch finde ich dass eine Sorön STX noch immer einen Tick besser dreht. Von allen Rollen die ich bisher in der Hand hatte ist die STX immernoch die leichtgängigste.


----------



## wienermelange (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Extreme ?*

Erstmal Glückwunsch  zur neuen Rolle. Ist schon ein feines röllchen.

Ich finde das die Mag Pro Lite LR sehr schön leicht läuft. Die gibt es nur leider nicht als 500er. 
Es ist auch immer etwas Glücksache bei jeder Rolle aller Hersteller.

Grüße


----------

